

Show HN: I'm building one html5 game per week, here is game #3 - lessmilk
http://www.lessmilk.com/3

======
lessmilk
OP here.

As a developer and a gamer I always wanted to make games, but I never actually
did it. To change that I threw myself a public challenge: build a new game
every week in html5 using Phaser (a javascript framework).

The games are quite simple for now, but that's because I'm still learning. Let
me know if you have any feedback, so I can increase the quality of my games
over time :-)

